# White paste on oil dipstick?



## LarsonLawnCare (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 2-stage Toro snow thrower that I bought new a year ago. I used it for 2 snows last year and once this year. I just checked the oil today and there was a frozen/white paste on the dipstick? I am guessing that moisture got into the oil? I will be changing the oil tonight but what do you think could be the problem? ...and how can I prevent it?


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

is it stored inside?


----------



## LarsonLawnCare (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## 2005Chev (Jan 25, 2010)

This is going to sound stupid but is the oil fill cap on tight and all your lines sealed? we had a walk behind toro mower that would get water in the oil when the guys would spray them down. the cap wouldnt seal correctly


----------



## LarsonLawnCare (Oct 27, 2008)

Where the plastic meets the metal not the top cap, but the tube that runs down to the engine, it turns a bit when I unscrew the cap.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Yep, water makes oil white. Some vehicles sweat and creat it but not usually on the dip stick. I get it on my filler tube quite often in the winter.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I get this stuff in my wife's Audi, she usually drives it on 3/4 mile hopes to drop the kid off at the bus stop and she was shutting it down to save on gas until we started having oil pressure problems due to the crap plugging up the system.

Depending on how alan you are you have a few options. 

- Start the thing and run a tank of gas thoruhg it...get it good and hot and the water in there ought to evaporate. 
- Change the oil to some chaep stuff, run it to get it hot and then change the oil again to your normal stuff. This will get the water out and any possible undissolvable crap. If you do this I highly recommend you dump a bit of seafoam into the crankcase on both oil changes, using none in the crankcase on the final oil change. This will help to break up and dissolve anything thats built up in your crankcase that shouldn't be there.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

It is mpisture and doing what Mayhem said is a good way to fix it.
When you are done with it each time you use it...let it sit outside till it cools before putting it back in the garage


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmmmmm...could be parafin if you used penzoil...


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

it's water. a tiny bit in the machine will work it's way out and wipe the dipstick now and then. any significant amount should definitely be flushed out.


----------

